# Hi all



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have been reading bits and bobs on here for a couple of months along with threads on other forums... I have a cheap Delonghi espresso machine at the moment with (obviously) inconsistent results. I will hopefully be buying a much better machine later on this year after a bit of saving, but first I will need to get a grinder that will progress to the new machine.

I am based in Dunfermline, Fife and while I will never be the type to spend hours a day trying to perfect an espresso I would like to make good coffee for my family and friends when they visit and for myself for when I get in from work!

I look forward to using the forums to help me on my way









Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dougie.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome! There is so much useful info on here so you've come to the right place


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

dougie todd said:


> while I will never be the type to spend hours a day trying to perfect an espresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never say never..... especially if you spend long enough here.

Welcome to a fantastic place to learn how to make good coffee at home. But if you're anything like me, expect to make some grim coffee on the way, but it's great when it all comes together.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome dougie let your journey begin


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like you're on the right track with a grinder first.

The rest can wait.

Do you use any locally roasted beans?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome Dougie!


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

cheers guys, I have already spent a good bit of time faffing with the delonghi (lesson in futility), my old man has a BtC machine and its ok I guess but I'm an engineering technician so I do like gadgets - oddly enough I don't care much for advanced tinkering - I like lots of buttons and options with simple tweaks that I can play with without stripping down and adding bits. I will happily service things though.

I think I prefer to spend more time outside or with the wee one but I can tell that this will use up a good bit of my money in the future so I guess I will be sucked in to spending more time with the machines than I have with the current one so as to get the best out of it. The missus loves milky drinks too but I'm sure neither of us has tried a good macchiato or espresso so we aren't sure about those yet.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome dougie. Enjoy your coffee journey


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome Dougi! Your coffee journey will be frustrating at times as you get to know how all variables link together but don't give up, it's so rewarding when you get it right and it all comes together.


----------

